# Can you ID these two ORLY polishes?



## jemkay (Oct 28, 2014)

Hey all,

Recently I bought an ORLY mini manicure set from tj maxx. They included four mini polishes, and only one was labelled. Two are really unique, but I have no idea what their names are and what collections they're from. It's driving me crazy! I have the pictures of the polish in the bottles and on my nails- hopefully you all can help me!

EDIT: Here are the pictures! I was posting through my phone, so I guess the photos didn't come through. My apologies!








In case it isn't clear, the pink polish is a creme with rainbow-confetti glitter and large white hex glitters that are sparingly dispersed.The other one is hard to place- a pearlescent sea-foam green/blue, with tiny holographic glitters, medium white hex glitters, larger dark blue hex glitters. Both have numbers printed on the bottom of the bottles, but doing a google search yields nothing.


----------



## lyncaf (Oct 28, 2014)

Is there supposed to be a photo here?


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 28, 2014)

Pictures will help us help you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jemkay (Oct 28, 2014)

zadidoll said:


> Pictures will help us help you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


done and done! :3


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 28, 2014)

I can tell you it's well over a year old because Orly changed their logo from the O to a simple text in 2013. What are the other two polishes called?


----------



## makeupbyomar (Oct 28, 2014)

zadidoll said:


> Pictures will help us help you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Boo-Yah!  lol That made my night Zadi   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lyncaf (Oct 29, 2014)

Those are really unusual, but I don't recognize them. I didn't know they did any milky glitters that long ago. I wonder if you could take a really clear photo with a white background and then do a Google image search and see if anything comes up?


----------



## tulippop (Oct 29, 2014)

Could you give us the name of the other polish in your set?  You said 1 was labelled and usually these mini sets are from the same collection so you can look up the collection that 1 is from to find out what the others are.


----------



## jemkay (Oct 29, 2014)

tulippop said:


> Could you give us the name of the other polish in your set?  You said 1 was labelled and usually these mini sets are from the same collection so you can look up the collection that 1 is from to find out what the others are.


Sure thing! The only one labelled is called Sterling Silver Rose, a cool-toned pink with a silver shimmer. The final one in the set that is unlabelled is a rose creme with gold shimmer- but here's the odd thing- it dries completely matte! When it dries the color becomes a bit browner, and the shimmer duller, obviously. In the bottle I thought it was Artificial Sweetener or Preamp but that is not the case at all! I shall post pics of the entire set as soon as I get home.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 29, 2014)

jemkay said:


> Sure thing! The only one labelled is called Sterling Silver Rose, a cool-toned pink with a silver shimmer. The final one in the set that is unlabelled is a rose creme with gold shimmer- but here's the odd thing- it dries completely matte! When it dries the color becomes a bit browner, and the shimmer duller, obviously. In the bottle I thought it was Artificial Sweetener or Preamp but that is not the case at all! I shall post pics of the entire set as soon as I get home.


I looked through Orly release archives through about 2008 for you. With your info, it seems like even Sterling Silver Rose was pretty old around 2011 (a blogger found it on clearance at Sally's in 2011), so I would say these are probably pre-2006. 

Also, what does "rose creme with gold shimmer" mean? @[email protected] A creme polish by definition is just a solid color and is glossy. Do you mean a matte pink-rose polish with shimmer in gold?

Actually, does anyone know when Orly changed their polish bottles before? Before last year. I saw a blogger with SSR in the OOOLLDDD bottle, so these polishes might be from way back. :/ Unfortunately that means being able to find the color might be difficult.

Why don't you try emailing the Orly company? That's what work/play/polish did to find out about Zoya Carmen


----------



## tulippop (Oct 29, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> I looked through Orly release archives through about 2008 for you. With your info, it seems like even Sterling Silver Rose was pretty old around 2011 (a blogger found it on clearance at Sally's in 2011), so I would say these are probably pre-2006.
> 
> Also, what does "rose creme with gold shimmer" mean? @[email protected] A creme polish by definition is just a solid color and is glossy. Do you mean a matte pink-rose polish with shimmer in gold?
> 
> ...


Whoa *@*, great work!  I own around 6 Orly's so I'm not very into their collections or anything.  It's more of a $ thing for me, I don't like spending more than around $5 per bottle.  

*@**@jemkay*, With older bottles, they may dry out fast so if you could, get your hands on Nail Polish Thinner.  They sell it at Sally's for super cheap &lt;$5.  A few drops or more depending on how dried out the polish is + a stainless steel metal ball to help mix it is all you need.


----------



## jemkay (Oct 29, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> I looked through Orly release archives through about 2008 for you. With your info, it seems like even Sterling Silver Rose was pretty old around 2011 (a blogger found it on clearance at Sally's in 2011), so I would say these are probably pre-2006.
> 
> Also, what does "rose creme with gold shimmer" mean? @[email protected] A creme polish by definition is just a solid color and is glossy. Do you mean a matte pink-rose polish with shimmer in gold?
> 
> ...


oop! I meant that is looks like a creme at first, as the shimmer is kind of subtle. 

And I just emailed ORLY. once I hear back I will let you all know what they say. Thanks for all the valuable feedback!!


----------



## marrymemakeup (Oct 30, 2014)

jemkay said:


> Hi,
> 
> Don't worry dear, I will give one suggestion mix those two colors it will give a different color then you put that on your nails. It gives good look.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W (Oct 30, 2014)

This is going to drive me insane until someone figures it out!!!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 30, 2014)

@@jemkay

Can you post pictures of the other 2 polishes that came in the set, as well as pictures of the bottom of each of the 4 bottles?  I think this would help us a lot.


----------



## lyncaf (Oct 30, 2014)

Those polishes seem so weird to me, since according to the bottle design they'd have to be a few years old. But that kind of glitter seems like something only indies were doing a few years ago! I am really curious too.


----------



## Christa W (Oct 30, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> Those polishes seem so weird to me, since according to the bottle design they'd have to be a few years old. But that kind of glitter seems like something only indies were doing a few years ago! I am really curious too.


when I was in TJ Maxx today I came across a purple glitter similar to the pink one and was in a mini set with 3 other colors.  I didn't take a picture like a dummy because I wasn't thinking... I did not see these two though.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 31, 2014)

Any chance you remember the packaging or what the packaging for this mini set said?


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm not entirely sure Orly changed the packaging on the Mini's at the same time they changed the packaging on the big bottles.  I've seen Mini sets with this kind of Orly logo (not these specifically, or I probably would have bought them) at TJ Maxx and Marshall's ever since I started going to those stores in February 2012.  They change them up pretty often and/or they sell out and they always have this logo.  

Anybody else found Mini's with the newer logo at your TJ Maxx or Marshall's?


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 31, 2014)

These do look similar to at least one polish in the Orly FX line.  It's called Milky Way.

Image credit to nerd4nails.


----------



## Christa W (Oct 31, 2014)

Are there any numbers on the bottom?  I know the names are listed on the back of the package I did see that much yesterday.  It think this was the one I saw





pic courtesy of Ebay


----------



## acostakk (Oct 31, 2014)

Look up SpaRitual Pioneer. I've bought sets of Orly minis from TJ Maxx only to find one (or more) were originally released by SpaRitual. They are sister companies, so it's not too weird, though I'd think they could charge more for a mini SpaRitual as opposed to an Orly.


----------



## DragonChick (Oct 31, 2014)

PeridotCricket said:


> PicsArt_1388355809907.jpg
> 
> These do look similar to at least one polish in the Orly FX line.  It's called Milky Way.
> 
> Image credit to nerdy4nails.


FYI -

Nerdy4nails and Nerd4nails are two different people on IG, this swatch is from Nerd4nails. Nerd4nails has recently stopped swatching and I've only recently heard of Nerdy4nails. Hope this clears up any potential confusion in the names!


----------



## acostakk (Oct 31, 2014)

Pioneer is part of the Quest collection- here's a picture of the whole collection I borrowed from Google:


----------



## Christa W (Oct 31, 2014)

acostakk said:


> Pioneer is part of the Quest collection- here's a picture of the whole collection I borrowed from Google:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have saved me from insomnia tonight my friend.  That's awesome.  I'm pretty sure that purple in the one I saw it the one pictured.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 31, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> FYI -
> 
> Nerdy4nails and Nerd4nails are two different people on IG, this swatch is from Nerd4nails. Nerd4nails has recently stopped swatching and I've only recently heard of Nerdy4nails. Hope this clears up any potential confusion in the names!


Oops.  I'll fix it.


----------



## jemkay (Oct 31, 2014)

acostakk said:


> Pioneer is part of the Quest collection- here's a picture of the whole collection I borrowed from Google:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yess thank you so much!!! Also I just confirmed that the third unnamed polish (unpictured) is SpaRitual Arroyo. Is this a common practice for nail polish companies? So now I have essentially three SpaRitual colors kept in Orly mini manicure bottles  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 31, 2014)

jemkay said:


> Yess thank you so much!!! Also I just confirmed that the third unnamed polish (unpictured) is SpaRitual Arroyo. Is this a common practice for nail polish companies? So now I have essentially three SpaRitual colors kept in Orly mini manicure bottles  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yes. When companies are owned by a parent company whose polish is made by a 3rd party then the chances that they bottle it under different names is common.


----------

